# WoW Protagonist Death Knight vs Twilight Verse Vampires



## Pintsize (Dec 24, 2008)

Someone gives a quest for one of these guys

*Spoiler*: __ 









to wholesale slaughter some Twilight Vamps.



Match 1: Individually gauntlet style

Match 2: Battle Royale

How goes? 

Edit: By protagonist, I mean a Death Knight in the same position lore wise (and therefor power wise) as player character Death Knights. I e, one of the greatest of their kind to walk Azeroth.


----------



## Orion (Dec 24, 2008)

Death and decays for everyone.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 24, 2008)

Can't he also control the dead?

I now look forward to the inevitable Twilight vs Warhammer 40,000 thread.  It's going to be there in some shape or form, if it isn't already.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, not all undead, CD.

However, after he's killed one of them, he could resurrect its corpse, use it to wrap itself around some other vampires to hold it still, and have it _*explode*_.

I'd also like to see how they react to having their blood boiled.


----------



## Fenix (Dec 24, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Edit: By protagonist, I mean a Death Knight in the same position lore wise (and therefor power wise) as *player character* Death Knights. I e,* one of the greatest of their kind to walk Azeroth.*



lol no

**


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Dec 24, 2008)

depends on the player and spec, the death knights fucking own the vampires in either spec
blood=heals
unholy= scrouge strike/gargoyle
frost= OMG WTF HUNGARING COLD BUTTON


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 24, 2008)

Fenix said:


> lol no
> 
> **



O rly?

Lurk moar.


----------



## Orion (Dec 24, 2008)

Im still loling at the fact that anyone ever thought wow characters were supposed to be no name fodder soldiers...back in orig wow you were fighting ragnaros the guys whos simple birth into azeroth created giant volcanoes destroyed tons of land and changed climate for miles and miles in every direction,they stood up to archimonde that guy you know pre world tree amp recked the most magically fortified city in azeroth by drawing sand castles and crushing them....even minor gods(the guys who got killed by the guys you slaughter pretty much)detonate like mini nukes when using their full power...warcraft is not nearly the joke people think and the player characters are in no way fodder or no names.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 25, 2008)

Indeedy, feitan. :ho

Am I the only one picturing gargoyle acid raining down? :ho


----------



## Sesha (Dec 25, 2008)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) vampire shitfaces will all have two dusin new assholes by the time the Death Knights are done. The DKs carry on to slaughter the pedo werewolves as well, just for good measure.


----------



## Fenix (Dec 25, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> O rly?



Maybe you should go play on a RP server, or you probably already do. 

WoTLK has definitely added a number of texts that make you feel better about yourself. However you're still barely above fodder status that needs assistance in almost every important "lore" kill you'll make. You are not downing any important character alone and you certainly were not at the forefront of all the major battles, yet. 

Take a look at the two starting zones for alliance. In Borean, the first major NPC questgiver worships the ground you work on, while the vice Admiral in Howling treats you like trash anyway. Almost everything you've done can be done by the NPCs themselves. 

Yes the characters can be quite strong if you want to take the abilities literally and wank them as far as possible. You can do the same to make them look weak too 

And jeez that link, I thought I was going to see something I missed for a second, turned out just a poorly written post by yourself. 

What a letdown 




> Lurk moar.



lol, go hit 75 casual. way to showcase the scrub dk stereotype, kids who probably never even hit 70 on their original chars

With that said, lol Twilight. I shudder at the name just from reading a boxoffice article. I'm surprised you people even know the details of this novel/movie


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 25, 2008)

Wouldn't WoW player characters being fodder make the verse stronger, because for all the things they can do the non-fodders would be so much above them?


----------



## Fenix (Dec 25, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Wouldn't WoW player characters being fodder make the verse stronger, because for all the things they can do the non-fodders would be so much above them?



They are so above them, by alot. 

Overall, WoW characters still depend on which source you use. They're awfully weak in cinematics/movies, magic is ridiculous strong in novels yet an axe to the head cuts down just about anyone anyway 

Gameplay wise, it's either ludicrously overpowered or horribly weak, just depends on how far you want to wank or how skeptical you want to be 

The verse as a whole is obviously incredibly strong since the high tiers are so far apart from _everything_ you meet in the game


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 25, 2008)

> WoTLK has definitely added a number of texts that make you feel better about yourself. However you're still barely above fodder status that needs assistance in almost every important "lore" kill you'll make. You are not downing any important character alone and you certainly were not at the forefront of all the major battles, yet.



Please, I've been able to solo every (up to 3 person) group quest I've come across with the exception of Ursoc, the Bear God.

Even if you did need assistance, you're still facing up against NPCs that affect entire zones. In instances, you're facing their leaders. In the cases where you get NPC assistance whether you ask for it or not, the fact remains that all those high ranking officers of the alliance couldn't get the job done without you there. 

What exactly is your point?



> Take a look at the two starting zones for alliance. In Borean, the first major NPC questgiver worships the ground you work on, while the vice Admiral in Howling treats you like trash anyway.



The fact that Fordragon and Alexstraza pretty much worship the ground you walk on leads me to believe the opinions of a lowly VA don't matter.

Don't believe me? Here are the quest texts.



			
				Highlord Bolvar Fordragon said:
			
		

> *This commendation is only given to those that have gone above and beyond the call of duty in the name of the Alliance. I could count the number of times I've handed this one out on one hand, <name>, and never has anyone been more deserving than you! Congratulations!*
> Now, let us look upon the Wrathgate. Does it look familiar? It should. That strange ore you found at the Wintergarde Mine is exactly what the Wrathgate is made from. We will find its weakness and expose it for all to see! First, though...





			
				Alexstrasza said:
			
		

> It is good to finally meet you in person, <name>. I have known you since before you were born.





			
				Alexstrasza said:
			
		

> I knew that you would return, <name>. You have served the Wyrmrest Accord and saved your people from certain death. Let it be known to all and let it be recorded for all posterity!



Yes, clearly, the protagonist is a no name soldier. Alexstrasza wants every douche bag's name to be "recorded for all posterity". 



> Almost everything you've done can be done by the NPCs themselves.



Yes, because clearly when things are around that need doing to save the lives of their people, they're clearly just too lazy to do it.

Why, here are some fucking dragons asking you to save their main base. Granted, you're using their firepower to do it, but the fact that a dragon is asking you to command him/her in battle speaks entirely different volumes about the protagonist's battle prowess.



			
				Lord Afrasastrasz said:
			
		

> Emboldened by the overabundance of magic now flowing through the Azure Dragonshrine, the blue dragonflight has dared to attack Wyrmrest Temple itself!
> 
> I ask that you ride one of our defenders into battle to slay their dragons and drakes, and to attack the eruption of ley line energies at the dragonshrine itself in order to destabilize it.
> 
> ...



Oh my.



> And jeez that link, I thought I was going to see something I missed for a second, turned out just a poorly written post by yourself.
> 
> What a letdown



Just like this one, no? 

You know, having apparently played through this, I thought you would at least remember these examples. I could dig up more, but I hope I won't have to.



> lol, go hit 75 casual. way to showcase the scrub dk stereotype, kids who probably never even hit 70 on their original chars



I got the game 10 days ago when I got back from college. Let's see you do 21 levels (I'm 76 now) in that amount of time. Before that, I hadn't played for an entire year.

Also, on my previous character I was in a damn good raiding guild. Not that it matters for this thread, but I've probably seen every lore heavy fight in the game. 



> Wouldn't WoW player characters being fodder make the verse stronger, because for all the things they can do the non-fodders would be so much above them?



While logically that would make sense, EM, the common argument is to bring high tiers down to fodder level.


----------



## konflikti (Dec 26, 2008)

Fenix said:


> lol, go hit 75 casual. way to showcase the scrub dk stereotype, kids who probably never even hit 70 on their original chars





			
				Pintsize said:
			
		

> I got the game 10 days ago when I got back from college. Let's see you do 21 levels (I'm 76 now) in that amount of time. Before that, I hadn't played for an entire year.
> 
> Also, on my previous character I was in a damn good raiding guild. Not that it matters for this thread, but I've probably seen every lore heavy fight in the game.



Oh lord, WoW elitism on OBD.

Twilight has kinda interesting impact though. I think it is the only work of fiction that I hate without even reading a single page of the said stuff. Wierd, eh.


----------

